# New dog food suggestion



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Ben and Emma have been on Life's Abundance for awhile now. I've been battling Benny's tear stains on and off, and never had a problem w/Emma having stains. Lately, I'm noticing that Emma is starting to stain a bit. I did Tylan for 10 days, and think I have to do another 10 days. I stopped about 2 weeks ago. I"m starting to get soooo frustrated! 

For those that had pups w/tear stains and switched their food...what food did you switch to that you had success with and noticed that the tear stains stopped? Maybe their food is not the culprit, I like what HealthyPetNet is all about, but I'm just trying to figure out if switching their food will actually reduce the staining. 

Thanks as always!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Tammy have you tried Spa lavish facial cleanser? It seems to whiten the face and help in that area. Moxie doesn't have staining, but I've noticed it really brightens and people say it lightens tearstain. Also, I use fresh eyes everyday, it has Boric Acid in it. 

As far as food goes..I have no suggestions..I'd be happy if Moxie ate. I'm lucky if he gets in 1/4 cup a day. 

Good luck... I'm sure some one has some good suggestions..The dust outside could also have a lot to do with it too from just the air. cahnge in weather, etc.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

> Tammy have you tried Spa lavish facial cleanser? It seems to whiten the face and help in that area. Moxie doesn't have staining, but I've noticed it really brightens and people say it lightens tearstain. Also, I use fresh eyes everyday, it has Boric Acid in it.
> 
> As far as food goes..I have no suggestions..I'd be happy if Moxie ate. I'm lucky if he gets in 1/4 cup a day.
> 
> Good luck... I'm sure some one has some good suggestions..The dust outside could also have a lot to do with it too from just the air. cahnge in weather, etc.[/B]


I use the SPa Lavish facial on them when I bathe them. Maybe I should use it everyday rather than when I just wash them? What is fresh eyes?


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I have all three of mine on the Natural Balance Duck and Potato Small Bites..................I really love this product but more importantly, so do the furbabies!!!!


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

My maltese was on Iams and had bad tear staining. I switched to Canidae Chicken and Rice and his staining is almost all gone. This is a two year old male and nothing else has changed except his diet. Interesting!!! Linda


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I switched to a grain free diet and all tear stains disappeared really quickly....I think w/in 2 weeks.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I am in the process of switching from Solid Gold to NB Duck and potato. I'm hoping this helps with Abbey's staining problem. Time will tell though. Archie has never had a problem...(?)


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Perri had some staining until I switched him to Castor and Pollux Organix last summer. Before that he was on Canine Caviar Lamb and then Eagle Pack Holistic Select Lamb - both had beet pulp, Castor and Pollux does not. Life's Abundance also contains beet pulp. This is from Canine Caviar's website: 
*Beet Pulp Shreds (Prebiotic)*0 on the glycemic index

So, good for the gut, bad for the eyes?? I don't know, maybe it was just a switch from lamb to chicken that helped Perri, but it might be worth a try to switch them to something without the beet pulp. I am switching Perri back to Canine Caviar, but the chicken formula, because he stops liking a food after awhile, but anyway if he develops staining again then I'll know it's most likely the beet pulp.

Right now Perri's face hair just gets crusty from dried tearing and takes on a pinkish tint, but as soon as I wash it, it comes off. I wash his face every 2-3 days with the spa lavish. For in between I'll put some colloidal silver on a cotton pad and wipe his face with that-it does a nice job with the crusties and just freshens it up. It's supposed to have anti-bacterial benefits. I read that it helps with staining, but I didn't use it till Perri's were better, but it might be worth a try for you coupled with more frequent face washings.
The Collyrium for Fresh Eyes is great, a lot of us use it here. It's just an eye wash, I use after Perri's been outside for a long time or to get a hair out of his eyes. It's good to flush out irritants. It's in a tall blue and white box-you can find it at a drugstore.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Just a thought--you are in NJ (I'm in MA)...Ollie never stains but when the transition from winter to spring kicked in and the trees started budding, he stained. There were NO other changes to his lifestyle or diet so I'm convinced it's the seasonal change. How that happens, I have no idea. But I'm pretty much convinced.

The only time he ever stained prior to this was when I took him off Natural Balance duck and potato and switched him to Nature's Variety (lamb & oatmeal) for several weeks. In retrospect, though, we were also transitioning from summer to fall at that time so again, it could have been the seasonal change. We've only had him for a year and a half now so I'm still observing the pattern.

Anyway, both times I put him on Angel's Eyes for 8-10 days and it cleared up. And he's been back on Natural Balance for a long time now.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Thank you for your suggestions. I also was wondering if it was seasonal as well. Especially b/c Emma never had staining and all of a sudden she does now. This is her first spring in NJ. I also think I"ll read up on the Natural Balance Duck and Potato. Do they sell this brand at Petsmart or do you have to order online?


----------

